# I cannot get PS2-FPKG to work.. I've tried EVERYTHING.



## ThaKarra (Dec 13, 2021)

Hi all,

So with the release of the 9.00 jailbreak today, I decided to hop on board and give it a go. One of the main reasons for wanting to jailbreak my PS4 was for playing PS2 games.

So I done some research and found the best way to do this is via the PS2-FPKG app. However I cannot for the life of me get this working on my Windows 11 PC.

I've got the .ISO for the PS2 game and I load it into the app and it just throws the following errors:



> [Debug]    2021-12-14 03:47:02 Create image Process started.
> 
> 
> Format of the param file is not valid. (sce_sys/param.sfo, unexpected Content ID)
> ...















I've tried older version and it's still not outputting any kind of installable .pkg file. I've spent over an hour now trying to find a solution to the issue but there aren't many answers I can find.. Hence why I'm resorting to making this post. I've even tried different ISO files but its happening with everything I throw at it.

Just to point out I'm also running it as administrator.

Has anyone else had this issue and found a solution?


----------



## proffk (Dec 13, 2021)

You can use *PS4 - PS2 Classic's GUI*
it hasn't been updated for a while & uses Jak Emu template as default. Make sure you check out the ps4 ps2 compatibility list. A lot of games require a custom config to fix bugs & speed or require a specific ps2 classics emulator template. In your case Airblade requires GTA 3 v1 ps2 template & a custom config to fix flickering textures & models.


----------



## ThaKarra (Dec 14, 2021)

proffk said:


> You can use *PS4 - PS2 Classic's GUI*
> it hasn't been updated for a while & uses Jak Emu template as default. Make sure you check out the ps4 ps2 compatibility list. A lot of games require a custom config to fix bugs & speed or require a specific ps2 classics emulator template. In your case Airblade requires GTA 3 v1 ps2 template & a custom config to fix flickering textures & models.



Hey thanks for the reply, I really appreciate it 

I saw the PS2 Classic's GUI and assumed it was old and outdated so I didn't bother looking into it.

Just to confirm before I give it a try.. You say that it uses Jak Emu as the default template, but after looking at the compatibility list wiki, there are quite a lot of games that require Rogue and Bully etc.. Can this be changed using the PS2 Classic GUI? - I ask because I noticed in PS2-FPKG there is a drop down box to select between Jak and Rogue.

Cheers.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 14, 2021)

the content id has to be a specific length inside the param.sfo or the title id will come out wrong.  check how many characters you're using.  I can't recall how the title id is supposed to be formatted with that app.  the pronunciation.xml is the file for voice controls on the system.  I can't recall if it's a file that's required though in order to build a pkg.  I don't believe it is, because you got a warning.  warnings are normal with fpkg files, all fpkg files in fact, because they don't fit the guidelines of orbis.  errors, however, are something to avoid, because the fpkg will not be built if you encounter any errors.


----------



## ThaKarra (Dec 14, 2021)

godreborn said:


> the content id has to be a specific length inside the param.sfo or the title id will come out wrong.  check how many characters you're using.  I can't recall how the title id is supposed to be formatted with that app.  the pronunciation.xml is the file for voice controls on the system.  I can't recall if it's a file that's required though in order to build a pkg.  I don't believe it is, because you got a warning.  warnings are normal with fpkg files, all fpkg files in fact, because they don't fit the guidelines of orbis.  errors, however, are something to avoid, because the fpkg will not be built if you encounter any errors.


Hey thanks for the reply!! Do you know where I can find the Param.sfo file? I opened the ps2 .iso and can't seem to find one inside. 

Sorry again for being a pain haha, I'm new to all this.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 14, 2021)

the param.sfo is not part of the iso.  it's part of a playstation pkg.  for the ps4, it goes in sce_sys.  it uses the content id to name the pkg once its complete.  I can't say if it's windows 11 that's causing the problem though, because it's pretty self explanatory.  I have a very old version of that app on my computer.  it's version 0.3.  I'm building a pkg right now to see if it gives me any problems.  it's final fantasy xii.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 14, 2021)

alright, worked no problem:


----------



## ThaKarra (Dec 14, 2021)

godreborn said:


> the param.sfo is not part of the iso.  it's part of a playstation pkg.  for the ps4, it goes in sce_sys.  it uses the content id to name the pkg once its complete.  I can't say if it's windows 11 that's causing the problem though, because it's pretty self explanatory.  I have a very old version of that app on my computer.  it's version 0.3.  I'm building a pkg right now to see if it gives me any problems.  it's final fantasy xii.



Whereabouts should the sce_sys folder be located? I don't see one in the root of the PS2-FPKG folder. Am I supposed to manually create it and put a param.sfo file inside?

I also downloaded 0.3 and tried it (along with 0.4) and it never threw any errors but it also never outputted any .pkg file.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 14, 2021)

I'm thinking you may have to change the compatibility settings for it.  I don't use windows 11.  you don't have to do anything, it should be created for you by the app.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 14, 2021)

I just used orbis-pub-chk on the package I made:


----------



## ThaKarra (Dec 14, 2021)

godreborn said:


> I'm thinking you may have to change the compatibility settings for it.  I don't use windows 11.  you don't have to do anything, it should be created for you by the app.


I'm thinking about trying it on a Windows 10 machine to see if it makes any difference. Windows 11 doesn't have compatibility settings for Windows 10, it only has Windows 8, 7 and below. - I tried Windows 7 and it made no difference. I shall try a Windows 10 machine and report back.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 14, 2021)

I just checked v0.6.  it built a package, no problem.  I think the issue may be the sc.exe.  check if your virus scan or something is deleting it.


----------



## ThaKarra (Dec 14, 2021)

godreborn said:


> I just checked v0.6.  it built a package, no problem.  I think the issue may be the sc.exe.  check if your virus scan or something is deleting it.



It's definitely something to do with my PC.. Because I took it to another machine running Windows 10 and it worked perfectly. But I refuse to believe it's Windows 11 stopping it from working because I've seen YouTube tutorials of people using Windows 11 and PS2-FPKG.

I've also made sure nothing is being blocked, sc.exe is there in the folder... I just don't understand.


----------



## ThaKarra (Dec 14, 2021)

You're never going to believe this..
I done some more digging around online to see if I could find ANY solution to my issue. I came across one comment in a forum where someone suggested that the issue was caused by having a space in the Windows username. So I created a new user account on my PC without any spaces and BAM it worked.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 14, 2021)

it looks like you were on the desktop, but what's odd about that is that there can be spaces in the game name like my Final Fantasy XII.  must be a bug that was overlooked.


----------



## ThaKarra (Dec 14, 2021)

godreborn said:


> it looks like you were on the desktop, but what's odd about that is that there can be spaces in the game name like my Final Fantasy XII.  must be a bug that was overlooked.



It must be a bug lol.. Because even if I try and output the game to a directory that doesn't contain my username, like "H:\PKG" (no spaces), it still bugs out and throws the error.. And like you said, the game it's self works with spaces.

At least now I know. It's a shame I've had to create a whole new local PC account, JUST to convert my PS2 games though... I've tried renaming my main account, but it doesn't change the username in the /users/ folder of C: drive.. so unfortunately it doesn't work.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 14, 2021)

ThaKarra said:


> It must be a bug lol.. Because even if I try and output the game to a directory that doesn't contain my username, like "H:\PKG" (no spaces), it still bugs out and throws the error.. And like you said, the game it's self works with spaces.
> 
> At least now I know. It's a shame I've had to create a whole new local PC account, JUST to convert my PS2 games though... I've tried renaming my main account, but it doesn't change the username in the /users/ folder of C: drive.. so unfortunately it doesn't work.


yeah, unfortunately, I don't think you can even really do that through regedit either, because changing the user name folder could cause problems.  I did that once, then I just reinstalled windows to change my username since it was a new pc.


----------



## ThaKarra (Dec 14, 2021)

godreborn said:


> yeah, unfortunately, I don't think you can even really do that through regedit either, because changing the user name folder could cause problems.  I did that once, then I just reinstalled windows to change my username since it was a new pc.



Yeah I did look into the regedit thing but I don't want to mess with it. Probably not worth it. I've noticed a lot of sites I can just grab the PS2 games from that have already been converted for PS4. The few I can't find, I can just do myself an then remove the account off my PC when I'm done. --  Definitely not worth a reinstallation of Windows for either hahaha

Cheers for your help though, I really appreciate it!


----------



## godreborn (Dec 14, 2021)

I tried the regedit method, but I don't believe it changed the folder name.  I keep my username in all caps, and I think I had put the username in lowercase.  I do that for all of my devices, all caps.


----------



## ThaKarra (Dec 14, 2021)

godreborn said:


> I tried the regedit method, but I don't believe it changed the folder name.  I keep my username in all caps, and I think I had put the username in lowercase.  I do that for all of my devices, all caps.



That's actually a pretty good idea lol.. I might do that from now on, with all future devices haha


----------



## Elbarto1 (Dec 15, 2021)

I also just got ps4 jb access thsnks to 9.00 and im trying to do the same thing on a windows 10 machine. Im not having the same problems but i cant get any game to run.
When I try to add custom art icon/Bg images I get errors. If i dont add art, I dont get errors but the installed pkgs wont load any firther than the playstation 2 splash screen. No clue what I'm doing wrong. I've tried a few isos, bins (half life, silent hill shattered memories) and they are listed compatible and one was listed as officialy supported (god hand) I'm at a loss, gonna try on a old win 7 machine next or use ps2 classics gui.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 15, 2021)

Elbarto1 said:


> I also just got ps4 jb access thsnks to 9.00 and im trying to do the same thing on a windows 10 machine. Im not having the same problems but i cant get any game to run.
> When I try to add custom art icon/Bg images I get errors. If i dont add art, I dont get errors but the installed pkgs wont load any firther than the playstation 2 splash screen. No clue what I'm doing wrong. I've tried a few isos, bins (half life, silent hill shattered memories) and they are listed compatible and one was listed as officialy supported (god hand) I'm at a loss, gonna try on a old win 7 machine next or use ps2 classics gui.


What errors?


----------



## Elbarto1 (Dec 16, 2021)

Convert exe application error
The application was unable to start correctly 0xc000007b

Convert exe system error
The code execution cannot proceed because MSVCP120.dll was not found. Try reinstalling.

Theres a few .dll missing errors that pop up and i even tried this process on a windows 7 machine and have the same results. 

I can get some games working using the other option - classic ps2 gui program, but that doesnt have any options to add art or widescreen patch, etc.


----------



## Valwinz (Dec 20, 2021)

Mi issue is that is asking for a bunch of.DLL files


----------



## Marc_LFD (Dec 21, 2021)

PS4's compatibility with PS2 is far from perfect from what I've noticed.

Games can give you an error, just a blue screen, or ut works, but buttons are mapped differently.

This is disappointing because I was thinking about loading all my favorite PS2 games in a PS4 Pro.


----------



## A5H73Y (Dec 31, 2021)

I have finally found the solution for:


```
[Debug]    2021-12-31 13:15:34 Create image Process started.
[Error]    Format of the param file is not valid. (sce_sys/param.sfo, unexpected Content ID)
[Error]    Format of the param file is not valid. (sce_sys/param.sfo, unexpected Title ID)
[Warn]    The required file is missing (sce_sys/pronunciation.xml). The created package will not be imported into GEMS.
[Error]    2021-12-31 13:15:34 Create image Process finished with error(s).
```

I tried created a new Windows user with no space in my name, tried making the path to the iso with no spaces, I'd tried disabling every single tick box on the program, tried using older versions of PS2-FPKG to no avail.

The issue was with the "Title" field next to the "Create fPKG" button. The game I tried had a special character in it "&", changing this to "and" resolved the problem. Additionally, I do think that creating a new User with no spaces fixed the other scenarios that were failing for me too.


----------



## bane55 (Mar 28, 2022)

A5H73Y said:


> The issue was with the "Title" field next to the "Create fPKG" button. The game I tried had a special character in it "&", changing this to "and" resolved the problem. Additionally, I do think that creating a new User with no spaces fixed the other scenarios that were failing for me too.


It didn't work.
I tried reinstalling visual c++.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 31, 2022)

bane55 said:


> It didn't work.
> I tried reinstalling visual c++.


What is the error?


----------



## bane55 (Mar 31, 2022)

godreborn said:


> What is the error?


Usual vcom dll errors.
But after I accept few times, it creates fpkg.

BUT there is *NO ICON* in XMB.
I used 512x512 png.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 1, 2022)

bane55 said:


> Usual vcom dll errors.
> But after I accept few times, it creates fpkg.
> 
> BUT there is *NO ICON* in XMB.
> I used 512x512 png.


Did you install the right version for your os?  64 or 32 bit?


----------



## bane55 (Apr 1, 2022)

Are you sure we are using the same software, because there is only 1 version at psx-place.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 1, 2022)

bane55 said:


> Are you sure we are using the same software, because there is only 1 version at psx-place.


I mean visual c++.


----------



## bane55 (Apr 1, 2022)

64


----------



## godreborn (Apr 1, 2022)

bane55 said:


> 64


I don't remember the dependencies, but they're probably in the release thread.


----------



## ray_ray696 (Apr 7, 2022)

My ps2 games work for me on 5.05 but they are in pkg form.


----------



## oTropicaLx (Sep 11, 2022)

was there ever a fix for these errors first mentioned? 

i have these errors 

[Debug] 2022-09-11 10:42:06 Create image Process started.


 Format of the param file is not valid. (sce_sys/param.sfo, unexpected Content ID)


 Format of the param file is not valid. (sce_sys/param.sfo, unexpected Title ID)
[Warn] The required file is missing (sce_sys/pronunciation.xml). The created package will not be imported into GEMS.


 2022-09-11 10:42:07 Create image Process finished with error(s).

ive tried this and also tried another laptop. I have used only windows 10 machines and have no access to others. any ideas to help would be amazing. thanks.


----------



## reap12 (Sep 29, 2022)

ThaKarra said:


> You're never going to believe this..
> I done some more digging around online to see if I could find ANY solution to my issue. I came across one comment in a forum where someone suggested that the issue was caused by having a space in the Windows username. So I created a new user account on my PC without any spaces and BAM it worked.


Man, thank you. I had the same problem as you did and no matter what I did, the app would error out. Yet it worked on my other PC's. Go figure. 

I made a second account as well. It may not be practical but at least it works.


----------



## ray_ray696 (Sep 29, 2022)

Just dl them off dlpsgame.com, its much easier.  Now not all them will be there but I found Spartan Total Warrior (a ps2 game) converted to a ps4 game and it works wonderfully on my 5.05 pro.  https://dlpsgame.com/spartan-total-warrior-ps4-pkg/


----------

